# Orlando Magic vs. Sacramento Kings Game Thread



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

<center> *vs.* 

*Orlando Magic (28-27) vs. Sacramento Kings (36-22)
TD WaterHouse Centre, Wednsday March 2, 2005
7:00 ET, NBALP, WRBW*
--------------------------------------------------------------------

*Probable Starters





































Kelvin Cato/Dwight Howard/Grant Hill/Steve Francis/Jameer Nelson 





































Brad Miller/Kenny Thomas/Peja Stojakovic/Cuttino Mobley/Mike Bibby  

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

-Kings board game thread:wave: 
-NBA.com Preview *</center>


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Sacramento (36-22) at Orlando (28-27) 7:00 pm EST 



> ORLANDO, Florida (Ticker) -- Reigning Western Conference Player of the Week Mike Bibby and the injured-riddled Sacramento Kings continue their road trip Wednesday against the slumping Orlando Magic.
> 
> The Kings swept Orlando last season and have 10 wins in the last 14 meetings.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

My predictions:

*Kings 107*
Magic 100

*Bibby 28pts 12assts
Peja 19pts*
Francis 31pts 8assts


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It should be interesting to see Sac-Town playing without Webber. The key to the game is probably slowing down Bibby. If Bibby goes off, Orlando probably loses another ... which might not be all bad if it results in Johnny Davis being fired.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice first quarter for Howard.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard is a freakin' beast, 'nuff said.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man I don't understand this team ... our D was still pretty weak this first half, but offensively we were just great. And Steve Francis looks like a different player from the last 3 games. 

Dwight was just awesome ... 16, 13 and 1 block..

And can't beat Ricky Watters rapping at half-time .. :clown:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Howard with an amazing first half, but look at what Francis has done. 18 points and 8 assists, almost all by Nelson's side. :banana: Could this be a turning of the guard for Francis? Nelson is also having a solid game with 8 points, 4 assists and 1 steal.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Nelson has 16 now.... he is playing very well.

I think Cato has been another big reason for Orlando's lackluster play lately. His interior defense has been non-existent lately and he isn't grabbing those big boards anymore either.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Damn you Davis. Why to [edit] block Howard's 20/20 game. :curse:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't get it .. 20 pts, 16 rebs, 3 blocks and barely touches the floor in the fourth quarter. That is inexcusable. Johnny Clueless needs to be canned, win or lose.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

We get the win, but I'm disgusted at Davis for not playing Howard hardly at all in the 4th. :curse: I can't wait until he is fired.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Great game, love the finish !!!


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

What a thriller, good job Orlando. :clap:


----------



## tranjsaic (Feb 11, 2005)

Man, Johnny Rivers is the worst coach in the NBA. On the last play of the game I was hoping the Kings could take the game into OT and win it. As much as I love watching the Magic play I would much rather see Johnny Rivers fired.

More losses means a higher chance he will be gone, I hope we dont go on a mini winning streak. Chances of Wisebor doing the righ thing decrease tremendously if that happens.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Great game by the Magic for the most part. I won't even get into Johnny Davis being a moron and not playing Howard in the fourth since it's pretty obvious to everyone.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Rookies steal show for Magic 





















> "OK, I don't exist. Just let me get out of the way," Battie joked as the media swarmed around his next-door locker mate, who rarely has warranted quite as much attention as he did after totaling 19 points, six assists and three steals against the Kings.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Postgame Quotes, March 2 



> On Hedo not playing many minutes: "I thought we needed spacing for defensive purposes on (Peja) Stojakovic so that cut into Hedo's minutes a little bit. It's like we say, it's the whole 12. Some nights we might need more Hedo maybe not Stacey but tonight we needed Stacey for defensive purposes. I thought our fans were really good tonight. When we have a situation, we are at home and certainly some nights you maybe disappointed but it's like any family - you need that kind of support and I thought our fans were terrific tonight."


----------



## efes pilsen (Feb 9, 2005)

i didn't watch the game but i looked at the stat sheet and saw hedo playing 12 min. 12 fricking minutes. then dumb*** said he didn't play hedo for defensive purposes. so what did he do? he played augman as our defensive stopper. r u kidding me? 5 years ago maybe. now you have to be the worst coaqch of the league. oops he is the worst coach of the league. he didn't play cristie more than 6 min. - he is our best individual defender - and hedo no more than 12 min. - his defense was good enough for popovich but not for davis - i was hoping to lose also but tell you the truth i don't think he'll get fired until off-season.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Really well played game for the Magic, they should be proud.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

efes pilsen said:


> i didn't watch the game but i looked at the stat sheet and saw hedo playing 12 min. 12 fricking minutes. then dumb*** said he didn't play hedo for defensive purposes. so what did he do? he played augman as our defensive stopper. r u kidding me? 5 years ago maybe. now you have to be the worst coaqch of the league. oops he is the worst coach of the league. he didn't play cristie more than 6 min. - he is our best individual defender - and hedo no more than 12 min. - his defense was good enough for popovich but not for davis - i was hoping to lose also but tell you the truth i don't think he'll get fired until off-season.


There was a point in I think the 3rd quarter where Hedo came in and Peja quickly hit 2 threes ... not really Hedo's fault, but Davis yanked him immediately.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

tranjsaic said:


> Man, Johnny Rivers is the worst coach in the NBA. On the last play of the game I was hoping the Kings could take the game into OT and win it. As much as I love watching the Magic play I would much rather see Johnny Rivers fired.
> 
> More losses means a higher chance he will be gone, I hope we dont go on a mini winning streak. Chances of Wisebor doing the righ thing decrease tremendously if that happens.


That Johnny Rivers makes some good pulled pork hoagies. I try to get that everytime I'm at a game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)




----------

